# Perry Ga help please



## hunter eric (Jul 24, 2011)

My aunt who lives here in north Georgia was willed a 160 acre tract of land in Perry Ga from her mother who passed away. Her mother lived there in Perry. The land is mostly planted pines which were last cut 7 years ago. There are logging roads through the property. I have seen a airiel pic of the land. It appears that there is aprox 3 acres that are open and could be planted. There was a group of Florida hunters who had hunted the land for the past 12 years but they are not leasing it anymore. They told my aunt that the drive / cost of gas had gotten to high and that they would not be leasing anymore. My aunt thinks that there are built stands still on the property. She has asked me if I would like to lease it. I really do not know about the area at all. All that I (think) that I know is that it is below Macon, close to Butts county. Does anyone know anything about Perry Ga? How is the deer hunting?? What does land there usuallylease for??


----------



## CAL (Jul 24, 2011)

Ask her how much rent she has to have?A good place to start to me.deer are quite plentiful all over the state.To me the 12 year leasers sounds sorta fishie to me.Better go check it out first for yourself.Knowing she is by herself and in north Georgia,they might be leasing the adjoining property and hunting hers for free.Just saying!


----------

